# Huge employment gap due to anxiety



## xantastical (Aug 8, 2013)

And I know Its hurting my chances of landing a job as each day goes.by. I have a six year employment gap because I didn't get treatment until I was 22. I'm gonna end up.on the streets. I don't know what to do. Its just some vicious cycle. I feel like such a burden to my family. Is anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## xantastical (Aug 8, 2013)

Thread should be titled: huge employment gap


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

I thought you struck it big by the title. Yeah I am the same. I had a job back when I was 16 and I got fired after the first day. Haven't had any relationships. Literally have worked one day in my life.


----------



## Mongoose (Oct 26, 2012)

I didn't work for three years. I was in grad school, but everyone expects people in my industry to get internships. I was too afraid to look for one. I've been out of school now for four years and have only worked about six months full-time. I've been virtually unemployed for over a year and a half. I've had one interview in the last year. Social anxiety ruined my life because now I am unemployable and will never live on my own.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

xantastical said:


> And I know Its hurting my chances of landing a job as each day goes.by. I have a six year employment gap because I didn't get treatment until I was 22. I'm gonna end up.on the streets. I don't know what to do. Its just some vicious cycle. I feel like such a burden to my family. Is anyone else in the same boat?


Similar situation but I have white lies on my resume that state that I'm currently working for a company

if a job ever chooses to verify the business my sister will pick up the phone because she's the companies contact

:afr

it's sad but unfortunately we do live in a world where u have to lie sometimes to get ahead.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

I had a 5 year gap before I got a minimum wage job doing security on a construction site, but after it had finished 3 months later they got rid of me. They had me classed down as agency also and I never signed a contract so had no rights. Back on JSA now, great...


----------



## justkeepswimming20 (Aug 12, 2013)

Yes I'm in the same boat as well. Had SAD and depression as far back as I can remember. Was in a relationship where I had "everything" but it was verbally abusive and I left when it turned physical. Tried to make a go of it alone and went to school but didn't get a job in my field after graduation so I did part-time retail jobs. Seven years later I'm still living with my parents, in debt for credit cards and student loan, and unemployed past several months because I quit due to SAD. My current boyfriend helped put me into debt and he is also back with his parents and laid off. I want to break it off but I keep putting it off because I'm scared. I feel like a real piece of work with my life decisions. I'm also contemplating going back to my last relationship just so I'm not a burden to my parents anymore. I have negative self-esteem now so I feel I have nothing to lose.


----------



## monstercorp (Jul 14, 2013)

I know what you mean, I think I'll end up on the streets too because I'm having a very hard time trying to get a job or better said I don't want to work due to all the issues people like us always go through. So what's out there for me? I think nothing, right now I'm living off my parents but I know the time is coming when they'll get sick of me and stop providing any help.


----------



## juki89 (Aug 21, 2013)

There is hope, you only need to push yourself. I was sooo scared to take on my first internship. Coming in everyday was hell because of my extreme social anxiety and I am soft spoken. I tried really hard, put in a lot of effort and I made a contact that landed me the job that I have now. 

I"m still working on my anxiety, I'm seeing a cognitive behavioral therapist and doing what I can to improve on my interactions with others. One of the things that Im working on with my therapist are exposure exercises. For example I'll go out and randomly go up to people and ask them what time it is, or ask for direction. Still taking it one step at a time. Breathing exercises are also great for the nerves. I hope this helps Stay strong


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yeah, I am on the exact same boat now. I just lost my job I've had for years, (or more like it unexpectedly ended). This is going to be a one huge rugged stressful mountain for me to try to climb pass, assuming if I can even find the paths to climb pass it.


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

This is the main issue I'm having in my life

Theres only so long I can ..bend the truth on my CV about my gaps. It's easy to add a month here and there from uni/courses, maybe fill in a couple of months gaps with some voluntary stuff. But its starting to reach the point where I'm getting somewhat boned and certainly not looking very appealing on paper. 

Zero confidence in myself, sod all self esteem, convinced I'm unfit to do even menial jobs because I suspect I will balls it up and then throw in the fact I live in a fairly rubbish place to find a job in the UK at the moment makes job hunting incredibly depressing. 

Oh and I have a ridiculous phone phobia, It takes me about 3 days to grow a pair and actually make a call :roll


----------



## LonelyNomadJermaine (Jul 28, 2013)

SteinerOfThule said:


> I thought you struck it big by the title. Yeah I am the same. I had a job back when I was 16 and I got fired after the first day. Haven't had any relationships. Literally have worked one day in my life.


After the first day? What happened?


----------



## SchizoLoner (Aug 21, 2013)

Yes! I'm 21 and had only 1 job that lasted 3 months. Now, I am looking for a job like crazy and I fail skill and personality wise at interviews but I am a hard worker.


----------

